# Jean/boot flip flops



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

wow anyone ceative enough to make theses or even want to. They are interesting to say the least.

Jeans sandal boots handmade Euro size 38 by DaniKshoes on Etsy

Not my store, just saw an artical on yahoo about them.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Fireants would just love them....LOL


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

They're not for me, but I think they are kind of cute.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

And they're only $145!
Cute tho!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

IMO, they look clumsy, and I sure as heck wouldn't pay that much money for them!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yea very spendy, I would pay that much either, just thought they were different.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Not my cup of tea, but I can sure see my youngest granddaughter wearing them. They are more for teenagers.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ruby said:


> Not my cup of tea, but I can sure see my youngest granddaughter wearing them. They are more for teenagers.


I could so see my DD wearing a pair of those, but not for the price!


----------

